# Speedferries multitrip offer.



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello Folks

Received this email this morning. Great for small camper owners.

Motorhomer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From : SpeedFerries <[email protected]> 
Reply-To : speedferries <[email protected]> 
Sent : 08 September 2006 18:18:45

Subject : Special Ticket Offer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You are receiving this e-mail because you have purchased a ticket, requested information or opted to receive news from SpeedFerries in the past. If you would prefer not to receive marketing communication of this type from SpeedFerries in the future, please click the unsubscribe option here.

Si vous préferez recevoir ce message en français veulliez cliquer ici

Tip A Friend

Dear Customer,

Our recent campaign was a great success. However, realising that many of our frequent customers have been away on holiday during the last offer period, we have decided for a short period to offer a limited number of SuperTickets™ and SuperVouchers™ on the same terms and conditions as our recent offer.

3,000 10-Trip SuperVouchers™ at £240 std car + 5 
SpeedFerries' SuperVoucher™ is a unique offer for frequent travellers and customers crossing the Channel several times a year. The SuperVoucher™ ensures a fixed price of £24 per crossing for 2 years - even on the most expensive peak sailings.

6,000 Open SuperTickets™ at £27 one way std car +5
The SuperTicket™ is an excellent opportunity to book a ticket for travel on any available departure from 12 September this year or alternatively as an open ticket with no fixed departure date. The open SuperTicket™ can be activated online free of charge and used within one year at a guaranteed price of £27 - even on the most expensive peak sailings.

Both offers are on a first come, first served basis and will expire on 18 September 2006 at midnight or when the allocated number of tickets and vouchers are sold out which ever comes first.

Great advantage in booking now - especially if you have a larger car
SpeedFerries introduced a model for fair pricing where prices do not depend on the duration of a trip, but is based on the rate at which capacity is sold. Following the launch of the Dover-Boulogne service, car ticket prices on the Dover Strait have been reduced by more than 50 percent. SpeedFerries is currently developing its web pricing model even further by introducing a number of new vehicle categories, within the current maximum size limitations. The new pricing system will be introduced mid September. The price offered will relate to the size of the vehicle more fairly as it will reflect the actual space used on the car deck. 
Customers with large vehicles will benefit especially from booking now.

No hidden surcharges
Most of our competitors on the Channel add an oil surcharge after displaying the initial price, either when you reach the payment page on the web reservation system or when you arrive at the local check-in. SpeedFerries does NOT add any surcharges - the price displayed is the price you pay.

For more information and full terms and conditions, please visit www.speedferries.com

Thank you very much for supporting SpeedFerries.

Kind regards,

Curt Stavis
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I got one as well. great if you are less than 2mtrs wide. :roll: :roll:
Cheers Sid


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Great offer but as Sid says, max 2mt and 3500kg . 

cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

This is good for those who can fit on. It is interesting to note that in the infancy of the company, Motorhomes were welcome. Once they are up and runing, it is a different kettle of fish!

For those who are too fat or overweight - just like Avalon - then, if you really want a season ticket, phone P & O reservations on 01304 864156 and ask the price. Then, let haggling begin. You will be amazed!

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Speedferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is good for those who can fit on. It is interesting to note that in the infancy of the company, Motorhomes were welcome. Once they are up and runing, it is a different kettle of fish!
> Rapide561


Russell,

That's not quite right, there's always been the 2 metre width rule and S.F turned a blind eye to the panel van conversion and the white van man that were just over.

Then the usual happened, the selfish few with coachbuilts tried it on so they started to implement the width rule.

We have travelled with S F about six times now, we usually go well out of season and have never yet had a problem. We know we are just over 2 metres so if we get stopped so be it. We are prepared to take that chance.

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell 

A line has to be drawn somewhere, width, weight and height are determined by the size of the vessel's car deck. 
Many years ago we went on the Sea Cat operated by P&O with a caravan.. talk about hairy 8O it was a nightmare doing a U turn to disembark.. if they said 2.2mt then the guy with a 2.5 would turn up and argue the toss, the 'where do you measure' argument starts up just as the RV width one has.. 

On another note, I booked with Sea France for this Friday, 11mt RV + 3mt trailer, 3 adults + 1 child.. single crossing at £122 .. I don't think that's bad, personally I prefer Sea France, they seem more civilised than P&O.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don

I recently read a Timberland article where our Freedom 2 was quoted as being 2 metres wide. 



Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Don
> 
> I recently read a Timberland article where our Freedom 2 was quoted as being 2 metres wide.
> 
> Motorhomer


Elizabeth,

If you measure yours you will find they are about 2.2 metres with the mirrors folded.

Don


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don. I have been told they are now very strict. They have a "gantry" 2 metres wide and if you cant drive thru it you are out.
If you do try I would be interested in how you got on.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

Bring back the Hovercraft!

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Don. I have been told they are now very strict. They have a "gantry" 2 metres wide and if you cant drive thru it you are out.
> If you do try I would be interested in how you got on.
> Cheers Sid


Sid,

Thanks for that, I'm not sure when our next trip is but I'll ask around and see what I can come up with.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As I read the original post and their responses, I get the gist that Speedferries are doing a good (promotional?) deal for we motorhomers, where we fit within the maximum dimensions and weight.

I may have the wrong end of the stick, but I read the original Speedferries email and their website as something quite different - that if you have a van near the maximum dimensions, book before mid-September, 'cos a review of their charging regime means the deal you get in future won't be so good!

Rather different.

Don/Sid, I believe their 2m maximum width excludes mirrors, for even some cars that are marketed as compact exceed 2m with mirrors (admittedly not folded). It is poor form to have an ambiguous definition of width on their booking pages and a restrictive interpretation in terms of a "gantry". I can't see how they could ban panel vans and their kind given the dimensions schematic on the booking page showing a small truck.

Dave


----------

